# MVB question



## preston897 (Oct 17, 2010)

hi everyone! been a while since i have been on. so basically i ordered a mega ray for my tegu. many months have passed along with tons of horrible customer service and lies from the megaray people. i decided not to go with the megaray because of their horrible service towards me. has anyone used the powersun or solar glo? what do you guys think of these bulbs?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

The zoo med power sun seems to be the standard ... The mega ray is at least as good .Zoo med stood behind my thermostat with a smile and top notch service ..


----------



## preston897 (Oct 17, 2010)

have you had the oppurtunity to personaly use the powersun?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes that's what I use and would recommend.. I don`t have a UV meter tho ... It sounds like most of the people on this thread use them and mostly positive revues..


----------



## chelvis (Oct 17, 2010)

I've used both the powersun and megaray. I'll tell you i dont think my tegus noticed a different. I made the switch when a rep at a reptile show gave me a 50% cupon, tried it out and sure enough my tegus colors stay nice, he ate like a champ and i now use it on my growing tegu and no complants. I have to admit the customer service seems alittle short staffed over at mega ray and thier bulb is very expensive.


----------



## preston897 (Oct 17, 2010)

thankyou guys very much. im reading positive things about the powersuns. but now i just have to get megaray to give me my money back and ill order the powersun.


----------



## preston897 (Oct 17, 2010)

also what do you guys think of the powersuns vs. t rex active uv


----------



## chelvis (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL out of all the bulbs you choice its one i have worked with. They were a good bulb, pretty delicate though, so as long as you don't plan on moving it should be fine. They are getting harder and harder to fine though as most places have started to carry the powersun instead. either is a good bulb as longs as you fallow the hanging directions on the box.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, when I was getting everything prepared for the arrival of our tegus, I had decided to go with the MegaRays, because I had heard so many positive things about them. Unfortunately, their 100 watt self-ballasted MVB were (and had been) on back-order, so I got in line with their wait-list, and ordered a 160 watt for the meantime. I also ordered a couple different of their halogen bulbs. Anyway, I had to return a few things (including that 160 watt bulb), and made sure that I did so following their directions to the letter. 

That was over a month and a half ago.

I emailed them with my tracking number, to show that the return package had arrived and been signed for, and asked if someone could look into the matter of my refund.

That was two weeks ago. I haven't heard anything back.

I personally think MegaRay can suck it. I don't care how fantastic your products are; if you don't have the customer service to back them up, then you're of no use to me. 

I've been using ZooMed's Powersuns ever since, and have been more than happy with their MVBs. I find that, depending on your terrarium's set-up, they don't put out *quite* as much heat as is needed, but a secondary, low-wattage basking bulb added to the mix takes care of that nicely. Our reptiles' love them, and are very healthy.


----------



## preston897 (Oct 18, 2010)

yea i think im going to do the powersun 100 watt. i think i will be ok with the temps. the bulb will be 12-14 inches away i believe.


----------



## preston897 (Oct 18, 2010)

also what i dont understand is that i can get a t rex bulb from lll reptiles for 25+ shipping and a powersun for 43+ shipping. why such a price differance?


----------



## chelvis (Oct 18, 2010)

The T-rex they have is for low UVB needs, animals that are in shade canopies or if the light is going to be closer to the animal. Really the low UVB MVB seem like a waste to me. But that is the reason for the price difference. I looked at them last time i was in the store and the guy there says they have the price dropped to get rid of them becuase no one wants them or the buy them read the box and then want to return them. T-rex does make a full strenght UVB MVB but lllreptile does not stock it anymore.


----------



## preston897 (Oct 19, 2010)

also i dont recall many people mentioning the solar glo. any experience with these?


----------



## chelvis (Oct 19, 2010)

can't say i have still new compared to the other, not too bad price wise.


----------



## preston897 (Oct 19, 2010)

yea thats what i was wondering. the price is nice on those in store. if i get a powersun in a store here its $80


----------



## preston897 (Oct 19, 2010)

any experience with the arcadia MVB?


----------

